# Biete: PILZ PNOZmulti m0p #773110 OVP + PILZ PNOZ X3 230vAC 24DC #774318 OVP



## Frinkmann T. (5 Januar 2016)

Hallo!

Ich habe aus einem "gestorbenen Projekt" zwei Sicherheitschaltgeräte von Pilz abzugeben.

Beide Geräte sind Orginalverpackt und unbenutzt!

1x PILZ PNOZmulti m0p #773110              400€ vhb

1x PILZ PNOZ X3 230vAC 24DC #774318    70€vhb

Bei Interesse einfach PN!


----------

